# Vida util de un motor de limpiaparabrisas en encendido permanente



## josejulian (Ene 29, 2013)

hola, deseo usar un motor de limpia parabrisas en una maquina que voy a realizar, ya que este motor tiene alto torque es barato y pocas revoluciones por minuto, pero me intriga saber si el motor aguanta funcionando varias horas continuas, o no esta diseñado para resistir eso.. y en la curva característica no muestra ese tipo de datos. por favor alguien que conozca o haya dejado encendida las plumas del auto días enteros, me podría decir si se funden.. gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 29, 2013)

Vas a tener que hacer tu propia prueba piloto , aunque es de suponerse que uno puede viajar 4 o 5 horas con los limpiaparabrisas encendidos ¿no?

Y que además los limpiaparabrisas acompañen la vida util del automotor ¿no?


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 29, 2013)

josejulian...
va a depender sobre todo de los carbones, se van a consumir rapidamente.
en cuanto a la robustez del motor son muy aguantadores, las rpm las da una caja reductora


----------



## josejulian (Ene 29, 2013)

tienes razón en ese razonamiento, se puede andar 5 horas con los limpia parabrisas encendido, aunque logicamente se reduciria la vida util.. lo usare de forma intermitente, encendera 5 segundos y pasara apagado otros 5 segundos mas, el problema es que estara en este ciclo por unas 7 horas diarias y no me gustaria que el motor se funda en un par de meses, si no que resiste mas de un año como minimo.. supongo que depende mucho de eso la intensidad de corriente con la que haga trabajar el motor y logicamente el desgaste de las escobillas.. esperaba saber si alguien ha hecho la prueba, pero aplicare ese motor, espero que resista bastante.. gracias


----------



## FrancoPez (Ene 29, 2013)

Esos motores aguantan mucho y a temperaturas elevadas ya que estan colocados muy cerca del motor del auto, yo los he visto funcionar por horas en luces de sonido y me comentan que no les han fallado desde que las compraron


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 29, 2013)

que interesante!!!!, justamente ando pensando usar un motor de estos en un proyecto de un minitorno, por lo que me comentan podria funcionar perfectamente para mis planes


----------



## josejulian (Ene 29, 2013)

FrancoPez gracias por tu comentario, al saber que aguantan altas temperaturas y que han sido probados por horas ya me decidí a usarlo.. Helminto yo también hace poco pensé en usarlos, son motores fuertes, ya que funcionan con un tornillo sin fin y una corona, pero para hacer un minitorno te recomendaría cambiar la corona ya que por fabrica esta viene de plástico, talvez resista pero si no tendrás que sustituirla. considera su baja velocidad en ese proyecto, creo que necesitaras aumentarle la velocidad.


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 29, 2013)

de hecho ya tengo un reductor metalico y eficiente, preisamente pensaba usarlo sin su corona original, la idea es acoplarle una polea y de esta al reductor, el resto ya lo tengo casi listo, en mis fotografias aparece el minitorno, y ademas consigo esos motores a presios ridiculos igual que el resto de los materiales empleados


----------



## josejulian (Ene 29, 2013)

oh si ya vi algunas imagenes, ya veo que tienes todo casi listo aunque la verdad no distingui mucho las piezas, por si acaso la estructura es  parte de una impresora antigua..? que material vas a tornear hay..?


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 29, 2013)

si en efecto era una impresora, ya que tenia los ejes montados pues decidi usrlos de bancada,  espero me permita tornear aluminio si me lo permite la estructura y material que elegi, basicamente es para hacer perillas e intentar construir un mejor torno, la idea es saber que puntos hay que cuidar al hacer uno en forma


----------

